# Soul (Disney Pixar movie)



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2019)

*Directed by* Pete Docter

*Produced by* Dana Murray

*Screenplay by*


Pete Docter
Mike Jones
Kemp Powers

*Story by* Pete Docter

*Starring*

Jamie Foxx
Tina Fey
Questlove
Phylicia Rashad
Daveed Diggs
*Music by*

Trent Reznor
Atticus Ross
*Production company *

Walt Disney Pictures
Pixar Animation Studios
*Distributed by* Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures

--

Looks way more interesting than Onward imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2019)

woops, wrong section lol.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2020)

The trailer they showed before Onward wasn't this, what gives?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2020)

Looks like somebody (Sennin) edited the new date in but here is the link.



It bumped Raya and the Last Dragon.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2020)

lol at that fat ass cat.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2020)

They're really banking on VOD or really don't have faith in the reopenings of theaters.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2020)

Mider T said:


> They're really banking on VOD or really don't have faith in the reopenings of theaters.



It might be forced/influenced by their insurance provider.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2020)

2D animated short before the film about a rabbit who keeps digging into other critters' homes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2020)

Hopefully for free.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 9, 2020)

Shit better not be $30.

I'll pay $1 for it, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 12, 2020)

So the movie premiered at London Film Festival, and it's been getting some good reviews. Great to hear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 14, 2020)

They didn't say anything about premier access, so it looks like it's confirmed confirmed that we won't have to pay extra!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> They didn't say anything about premier access, so it looks like it's confirmed confirmed that we won't have to pay extra!


I already told you that Disney said that was a one time thing with Mulan.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2020)

vibes are so jolly


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 24, 2020)

SOON

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2020)

Where is the movie?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2020)

Saw the movie right after I posted that message.  Reminded me of Inside Out.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Djomla (Dec 26, 2020)

Animation is beautiful yes, movie itself is a boredom fest.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2020)

Djomla said:


> Animation is beautiful yes, movie itself is a boredom fest.


Nah, its pretty deep.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2020)

Not surprised @dr_shadow Chinese markets tend to react strongly to cutsie emoji-like characters and stories about spirits/souls.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 30, 2020)

This scene made me tear up.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Not surprised @dr_shadow Chinese markets tend to react strongly to cutsie emoji-like characters and stories about spirits/souls.


So it's live action black people they have a problem with?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> So it's live action black people they have a problem with?


I don't think they have a problem with black people.  I think they don't encounter enough black people to have an opinion one way or another.  I also think the internet propagates an opinion that doesn't actually exist.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Trinity (Jun 19, 2021)

Fantastic movie.


----------

